
Ask HN: Transactional and Marketing email service with simple pricing? - xpose2000
I am having a really hard time finding an all-in-one email service that does the following things and was wondering if you guys could help:<p>1) Supports transactional emails via smtp or an API.
2) Newsletter creation tool for marketing based emails.
3) Simple pricing (like the way mailgun does it - I want it based on total emails sent, period).<p>I can&#x27;t find a single service that does all three of these. Does any such service even exist?  The max amount of emails I&#x27;ll send in a month is 350,000 and the least is around 70,000.
======
alexgaribay
Take a look at SendGrid if you haven't already.

~~~
xpose2000
Thanks, it looks like this service most closely matches what I am looking for.
I'll give it a shot!

